# Ogólne > Badania >  Co myślicie o tych wynikach, czy są w normie?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiek 28lat
http://www.iv.pl/images/93834022937245962057.jpg

----------


## hexenmilch

Witam, 

Jest OK. Niewielkie odchylenia ja bym się tego szczególnie nie czepiał.
A z jakiego powodu była wykonywana morfologia?

Z poważaniem Hexenmilch

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Morfologia została wykonana, ze względu że niedługo będę miał komisję lekarską do wojska i chciałem zobaczyć czy wyniki są w normie.

----------


## hexenmilch

Proszę zatem szykować się do wojska :Smile: 

Wszystkiego dobrego

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedz.

----------

